# Recommend me some PC Games...



## tommers (Aug 16, 2009)

I want some wargamey, strategyey type things.  Been playing silent storm, civ III and IV etc on my old laptop but just got a new one with 4GB RAM, a dual core 2gb processor and a dedicated graphics card (compared to 384MB of RAM on my old one)...

so... what's new in the world of PC games?  Or at least new enough for me to run it on a middling laptop?  I want to make armies of little men do my bidding.


----------



## yield (Aug 16, 2009)

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II  or Sins of a Solar Empire?


----------



## Silva (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe this one?


----------



## The Groke (Aug 16, 2009)

Empire: Total War


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 16, 2009)

Command and Conquer


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks.  I'll have a look at all of those.. quite like the look of the total war one.

What's Medieval Total War II like?

Are there any games like battletech out?


----------



## bmd (Aug 16, 2009)

Sins of a Solar Empire is utterly ace as is Anno 1404. Battletech RTSs like Mechwarrior-type ones? Not sure but Dawn of War II is very good as are the earlier 40K ones, they have mechs in them.

Company of Heroes is a great WWII one. World in Conflict is different but very good.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 16, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Company of Heroes is a great WWII one.



i found it confused 

i must be too old


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Sins of a Solar Empire is utterly ace as is Anno 1404. Battletech RTSs like Mechwarrior-type ones? Not sure but Dawn of War II is very good as are the earlier 40K ones, they have mechs in them.
> 
> Company of Heroes is a great WWII one. World in Conflict is different but very good.



I like the turn based ones more than the RTS, to be honest.  Silent Storm was really good... I LOVED X-Com (still play it sometimes now.)  I liked Warhammer 40k though, that was good.

Sins of a Solar Empire is described as "more about the strategy than the finger clicking speed", so that sounds promising.  I don't like it when you just amass as massive an army as you can and send em in all at once.

I'm quite slow these days.


----------



## bmd (Aug 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> I like the turn based ones more than the RTS, to be honest.  Silent Storm was really good... I LOVED X-Com (still play it sometimes now.)  I liked Warhammer 40k though, that was good.
> 
> Sins of a Solar Empire is described as "more about the strategy than the finger clicking speed", so that sounds promising.  I don't like it when you just amass as massive an army as you can and send em in all at once.
> 
> I'm quite slow these days.



Tell me about it. I play against my gf's 14yr old son sometimes and by the time I've gone "er...so I'll have a couple of those and...erm, yes I think that will work..." he's rushed me and won.


----------



## Jorum (Aug 16, 2009)

If you want battletech look up "titans of steel - warring suns". It is very um, functional, graphics, and you have to kind of make up a plot/campaign yourself. But it is very good and basically battletech in all but name.

http://www.matrixgames.com/products/237/details/Titans.of.Steel:.Warring.Suns


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2009)

Command and Conquer for the arcade quick fix. World in Conflict for something with a bit more substance. Its a great game but teamwork is a MUST otherwise the experience can be very frustrating indeed.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2009)

Jorum said:


> If you want battletech look up "titans of steel - warring suns". It is very um, functional, graphics, and you have to kind of make up a plot/campaign yourself. But it is very good and basically battletech in all but name.
> 
> http://www.matrixgames.com/products/237/details/Titans.of.Steel:.Warring.Suns



God bless you sir.  That looks like exactly what I want.


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> thanks.  I'll have a look at all of those.. quite like the look of the total war one.
> 
> What's Medieval Total War II like?
> 
> Are there any games like battletech out?



MTW2 is great, but get one of the total mods like Regions and Provinces instead of the vanilla one.  Also, the total mods for Rome TW are still great (there surely is no harder task in strategy gaming than playing as the Numidians in RTR).


----------



## The Groke (Aug 17, 2009)

tommers said:


> What's Medieval Total War II like?


Great.

The time period and atmosphere for MTW2 is better than Empire Total War IMO - Knights and archers are way cooler than Canons and Line Infantry.

That said, ETW is the better game. More polished (though still in need of a patch or too) and deeper than MTW.

As said though, mods make a difference, as does the official MTW: Kingdoms add-on.


----------

